# Help



## Garren Jacobsen (Dec 1, 2015)

I am going to be graduating from law school soon. I want to buy my wife a "Thanks for carrying me up the slopes of Mt. Doom, Shayol Ghul, and through the 9th Circle of Hell" gift. She went to the same university that covers the law school I attend. She loves that university. It's colors are blue and white. The gift I want to get is a blue sapphire necklace with either a silver or white gold chain. What kind of clothing goes with that kind of thing? I want to make sure that she has something she would wear it with. Can any of you peeps tell me what would work with that? I have a jewler friend that will cut me a good deal on that kind of work. 

I am not committed to this idea, I am just brainstorming right now.


----------



## Russ (Dec 2, 2015)

I have no idea on fashion or colours etc.

But big congrats on your upcoming graduation.


----------



## Ban (Dec 2, 2015)

Congratz Brian.


So you are thinking about a blue/white necklace. I consider necklaces rather elegant, so i would suggest elegant or formal clothing. A dress or something. 

White goes with almost anything so that's not a problem. With blue it depends on if it is light or dark blue. Light blue can go with lighter and more vibrant colors (yellow, red), while dark fits better with darker and less vibrant colors (black, blue and its variations). If you're going with vibrant color clothes and light blue necklace, then try to make sure the clothing is more fluid looking. Like a summer dress or something, though that is the wrong time of the year so... The opposite goes for the dark blue necklace on less vibrant clothing.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a very ecclectic taste in clothes so my advice may not be warranted it, but I could list a few of my outfits I'd wear with something like that and see if that helps.  1: Pink half-sleeve sweater, black longsleeve underneath, blue lacy skirt with pink and gray/white roses, grey leggings, and black Mary Janes. 2: White longsleeve with silver skulls, blue bellbottoms with silver pinstripes, black belt, and black boots. 3: Turquoise Frozen t-shirt (has a bunch of other blues too), white shorts, navy tie belt, and blue sneakers. 4: Blue button-up, blue and white striped t-shirt, blue jeans, black belt, black boots. 5: Blue and white leaf-patterned blouse, black pencil skirt, white half-leggings, black Mary Janes. 6: Long black velvet dress with black boots. Not sure how your lady dresses, but it'd go with all kinds of things if she ain't expecting any fight or flight.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 4, 2015)

And totally off topic, but since you're a law student, know anything about medical malpractice crap?


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Dec 5, 2015)

So, new idea, what would you wear with sapphire stud earrings?


----------



## Ban (Dec 5, 2015)

Exact same advice. For that matter you can insert any form of blue jewelry in my previous post.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah I'd give the same advice too, blue goes with blue.


----------



## Nimue (Dec 5, 2015)

Sapphire jewelry would presumably go with formal attire, preferably dresses.  Velvet, heavy fabrics, satin, etc. If she has formal wear in black, grey, white, a blue similar to the shade of the sapphire (or, if the gem is dark enough, a rich red or emerald green) then you're probably good.

Also, a nice piece of jewelry is a great reason to get a new outfit to go with it!


----------



## Heliotrope (Dec 6, 2015)

First I want to ask what is _she_ like. 

Look at her jewellery. What does she currently wear and love and then go from there. 

Example: I have a friend who is blonde and very feminine. She straightens her hair every day. She puts on full makeup. She loves dainty jewellery with diamonds and pearls and sparkles. She wears a lovely watch with rhinestones all over it and tends to wear mostly pastels and lace. 

I am brunette. I wear my curly hair in a ponytail almost every day. I wear brown leather boots, and I own exactly 3 pieces of jewellery, all bracelets. My makeup kit consists of lip chap and mascara. I got my ears pierced for my wedding, but have never worn earrings since then. I wear a brown leather watch with a gold face and could never, ever pull off diamonds. I'm sure my husband would love to buy me something beautiful, but I would never wear it. 

So what kind of girl is your wife? Is she the type that would actually wear sapphire earrings? Or would they sit, looking really lovely in a jewellery case, for all eternity? This is important to know, because I bought my husband a gorgeous watch for his graduation and he has never, ever worn it. Just not his thing.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 6, 2015)

A nice sheer blue top would go nicely with that. Maybe with gray/dark gray slacks if she wears that kind of thing.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Dec 7, 2015)

Heliotrope said:


> First I want to ask what is _she_ like.
> 
> Look at her jewellery. What does she currently wear and love and then go from there.
> 
> ...



She's a bit of a tweener. I know she'd like it though, it's just a matter of making sure she has something to wear it with and it seems like she does. So thank you all for your help.


----------

